# IT'S DECEMBER



## Princess (Dec 2, 2015)

And you know what that means....
Pallymas is just around the corner!
Which also means it's time for the annual... Photoshop a Santa hat on your avatar month!

If you don't know how to photoshop, don't worry! TBT is filled with a ton of helpful members! 

 Just post in this thread that you're in need of a little Santa avatar make over and someone will definitely help you out.


Alright, now everyone get to it!


----------



## piske (Dec 2, 2015)

Hehe I'd love it if my Rick had his own Santa hat xD YAY DECEMBER!!! I love the holidays :>


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

Probably gonna make a santa hat/switch mine out at some point, too lazy and hungry to do it meow though.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Dec 2, 2015)

Hopefully I can find something Christmasy to do for my avatar, maybe I should put a small ornament in my mouth? XD


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hopefully I can find something Christmasy to do for my avatar, maybe I should put a small ornament in my mouth? XD



+1 paying VIP tbt$700 for that


----------



## uwuzumakii (Dec 2, 2015)

Can someone photoshop some Santa hats on my avatar?


----------



## Watchingthetreetops (Dec 2, 2015)

I didn't know this was a thing.  <3  I'm going to do this later today.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2015)

Does anyone wanna give Walker a santa hat?  XD

Actually I don't know if that's possible because the top of his head is at the top of the picture...

But if it's somehow possibly it would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 2, 2015)

Well, I made a shop for it in the Museum Shop but I guess I'll just do them here for free. 

I'll get to your requests tonight if someone else doesn't


----------



## Tao (Dec 2, 2015)

Since I never change my avatar I can just use the exact same one from last year.

Huzzah for never changing things!


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

Someone do this for me pls omg


----------



## Akira-chan (Dec 2, 2015)

I Can do some hats! Just send me your icon and ill get it done :3


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Dec 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reminder, babe.


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

Screw that, im changing it to a smiling pit bull XD


----------



## GalacticGhost (Dec 2, 2015)

Ugh I haven't had this avatar for long tho

I really feel like changing it to something completely different now... But who will be forced to wear a Santa hat??

Hnnnnnng can't decide


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Dec 2, 2015)

This is a good idea. I should do it to mine later.

Edit: Just realized most of the head is cut off .


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 2, 2015)

KaydeeKrunk said:


> Hopefully I can find something Christmasy to do for my avatar, maybe I should put a small ornament in my mouth? XD



Or a candy cane? Or biting the head off a gingerbread cookie. 

I want one if Aerate does it.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

Sounds awesome. I'd love to try a few ^.^


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

My crappy atempt


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 2, 2015)

Okay I got a bit busy with my own stuff, sorry for the delay people. 

VanessaMay18: Maybe you wanna choose a different picture? I could do it but the Christmas hat won't really be visible. It's up to you ^^

meow: Is this alright? I removed the hat the girl was previously wearing. Let me know if you need anything changed.







Kittyinpink: Do you want to keep the bow with the hat or want me to remove it altogether?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 2, 2015)

My face would look chilling with a hat 
But who ever doing them are swell


----------



## Cailey (Dec 2, 2015)

can someone do mine >.< I can pm the pic or refer to the 'what do you look like thread' as I just posted it there!
I'll pay 15 btb for a good job hehe!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> can someone do mine >.< I can pm the pic or refer to the 'what do you look like thread' as I just posted it there!
> I'll pay 15 btb for a good job hehe!



I could attempt it? ^.^


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

I could do some santa hat edits as well if anyone wants
just PM me c:


----------



## SockHead (Dec 2, 2015)

merry chrismas


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2015)

Try putting a Santa hat on Toadette, my fave Nintendo character. Its free right?


----------



## 3skulls (Dec 2, 2015)

this is cool. I will give 50 tbt to anybody that photoshops one on my avi.


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Paperboy012305:
View attachment 157567

3skulls:
View attachment 157568


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> Paperboy012305:
> View attachment 157567
> 
> 3skulls:
> View attachment 157568


Hey thx!


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

Oops


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

Already done


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 2, 2015)

I would LOVE if someone could do this for me. If not I'll just try to do it myself I guess.


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

graceroxx said:


> I would LOVE if someone could do this for me. If not I'll just try to do it myself I guess.



on it!


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

graceroxx said:


> I would LOVE if someone could do this for me. If not I'll just try to do it myself I guess.



no ears only hats

View attachment 157569


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> no ears only hats
> 
> View attachment 157569



Well. I was doing it. Choose your like I guess:


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> Well. I was doing it. Choose your like I guess:



tbh yours is funnier like I wheezed


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> tbh yours is funnier like I wheezed



I felt a tiny hat would do good.


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

This is such a cute thread.


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

L CocoaBean said:


> This is such a cute thread.



I want do you yourssssss


----------



## Nightmares (Dec 2, 2015)

Bunny Bento said:


> I want do you yourssssss



I have something particulaaaar in miiiiind sorryyyyyy


----------



## emmareid (Dec 2, 2015)

This is so cute! I'm gonna go make a custom avatar now, you guys have me inspired.


----------



## graceroxx (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> no ears only hats
> 
> View attachment 157569





Bunny Bento said:


> Well. I was doing it. Choose your like I guess:



Thank you!! I like both of them XD I'll have to pick one to use later


----------



## radioloves (Dec 2, 2015)

Yaay~ Christmas and happy holidayysss, just can't wait till new years ahaha fireworks and coziness <3


----------



## Locket (Dec 2, 2015)

Changed ittttttttttt~


----------



## Mimi Cheems (Dec 2, 2015)

I really love my other one I did, but I ended up putting something animated in there so I can't use it ; v ;
 so I'm sticking with this one I just made! ^^


----------



## Cailey (Dec 2, 2015)

someone do mine <333333 the pic is on the 'what do you look like' thread <3


----------



## Xerolin (Dec 2, 2015)

My attempt!
I finally put layers to good use on sketchbook pro XD


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

kittycaffeine said:


> someone do mine <333333 the pic is on the 'what do you look like' thread <3



kinda hard 'cause the top of your head's cut off but
View attachment 157571


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 2, 2015)

Can someone help with mine? Thanks!


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Can someone help with mine? Thanks!



View attachment 157574


----------



## Cailey (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> kinda hard 'cause the top of your head's cut off but
> View attachment 157571



OH MY GOSH THIS IS ADORABLE THANK YOU <3


----------



## glow (Dec 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Okay I got a bit busy with my own stuff, sorry for the delay people.
> 
> VanessaMay18: Maybe you wanna choose a different picture? I could do it but the Christmas hat won't really be visible. It's up to you ^^
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT TYSM double thank you for keeping it transparent :')


----------



## cornimer (Dec 2, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Okay I got a bit busy with my own stuff, sorry for the delay people.
> 
> VanessaMay18: Maybe you wanna choose a different picture? I could do it but the Christmas hat won't really be visible. It's up to you ^^
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for offering!  

Is this picture any better?  

It's hard to find a pic where his head is visible.  X'D


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> View attachment 157574



Sorry, the attachment doesn't work for me :')


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

Bloobloop said:


> Sorry, the attachment doesn't work for me :')



Well damn
It was this
View attachment 157588


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 2, 2015)

Can someone do mine? ^o^ It's so cute.


----------



## Bloobloop (Dec 2, 2015)

jinico said:


> Well damn
> It was this
> View attachment 157588



So cute! Thank you!


----------



## seliph (Dec 2, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> View attachment 157589
> 
> Can someone do mine? ^o^ It's so cute.



View attachment 157590
for leo's body rolls


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> View attachment 157590
> for leo's body rolls



*Q* thanks
for the body rolls <3


----------



## kelpy (Dec 3, 2015)

mine looks so sloppy cause I suck at photoshop but it works for now ;]
I might move Marisol so just her neck up is visible and you can see the hat better.


----------



## Mariah (Dec 3, 2015)

Okay, I'm ready.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

excuse my really tacky drawn hat but it looks good. :3


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> excuse my really tacky drawn hat but it looks good. :3



It does, yeah! :3


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It does, yeah! :3



thanks  ya it's supposed to look drawn on as well i think xD I hate the 150 x 100 limit so I just ended up with 100 x 100 so it might be stretched or not (at staff: 150 x 150 for everyone pls?)


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 3, 2015)

Jingle bells. Clipart hats ftw.


----------



## ChocoMagii (Dec 3, 2015)

:O


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 3, 2015)

Is my icon big enough for a hat?


----------



## Stalfos (Dec 3, 2015)

X-mas is coming!


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Is my icon big enough for a hat?



oh ya for sure, it'd look good in one ^_^


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Is my icon big enough for a hat?



It's big, but it'd barely be visible since the head of the girl in your avatar is almost non-existent and entirely cut off.

You could go for a bit of the hat and snow, though.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> It's big, but it'd barely be visible since the head of the girl in your avatar is almost non-existent and entirely cut off.
> 
> You could go for a bit of the hat and snow, though.



killing the party here are we *ahem*

you just have to work around or change the angle of the head.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> killing the party here are we *ahem*
> 
> you just have to work around or change the angle of the head.



Unless she links us the stock picture, no, we can't do that.


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Aerate said:


> Unless she links us the stock picture, no, we can't do that.



can take the avatar and do with ?ov ?


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Moko said:


> can take the avatar and do with ?ov ?



You can't, the head is cut off. Even if you straighten it out it won't make any difference. Even worse, you'll end up messing up the image even more.


----------



## Kaioin (Dec 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> Is my icon big enough for a hat?





Nailed it.


----------



## Acruoxil (Dec 3, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> View attachment 157609
> Nailed it.



Perfect.


----------



## cornimer (Dec 3, 2015)

Can anyone do this picture please?


----------



## Sugilite (Dec 3, 2015)

Kaioin said:


> View attachment 157609
> Nailed it.



I love it lol
I look like the Santa robber from Friday


----------



## boujee (Dec 3, 2015)

I don't think mines can wear a hat


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 3, 2015)

nice avatars everyone



Kaioin said:


> View attachment 157609
> Nailed it.



this is my fave tbh


----------



## Kittyinpink87 (Dec 3, 2015)

Sugilite said:


> I love it lol
> I look like the Santa robber from Friday



Best one!!


----------



## Sholee (Dec 3, 2015)

can someone hat my avatar


----------



## piske (Dec 3, 2015)

Heh heh it's so fun seeing all of the hatted avatars all over the site xD


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 3, 2015)

VanessaMay18 said:


> View attachment 157611
> 
> Can anyone do this picture please?





After many tries, here is the hatted pupper ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Sholee said:


> can someone hat my avatar




Triple hat ^^


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 3, 2015)

Gamzee said:


> I don't think mines can wear a hat



boob hats? lmao. nah unless you make it look very oversized and down your eyes


----------



## tae (Dec 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> View attachment 157624
> 
> View attachment 157621
> Triple hat ^^



i ****ing love this one.


----------



## BlueWolf101 (Dec 3, 2015)

taesaek said:


> i ****ing love this one.








eeee thank you <3


----------



## Sholee (Dec 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> View attachment 157621
> Triple hat ^^



<33333 it!


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

Can someone photoshop me a fluffy hat? c:


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> Can someone photoshop me a fluffy hat? c:



Wasn't sure which one I liked more so:
View attachment 157630View attachment 157631


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 3, 2015)

Can someone please make me a cute hat


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> Wasn't sure which one I liked more so:
> View attachment 157630View attachment 157631



I'll take the left one, thanks! x3


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Idk why the quality turns to garbage when I post it
Maybe I should start linking them instead


----------



## Albuns (Dec 3, 2015)

jinico said:


> Idk why the quality turns to garbage when I post it
> Maybe I should start linking them instead



That sounds like a better idea, do you have the link for mine? o:


----------



## seliph (Dec 3, 2015)

Alby-Kun said:


> That sounds like a better idea, do you have the link for mine? o:



Here you go c:


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 3, 2015)

I need help :3


Spoiler:


----------



## Dinosaurz (Dec 3, 2015)

ToxiFoxy said:


> I need help :3
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



Wait.. Is that rue?


----------



## cornimer (Dec 3, 2015)

BlueWolf101 said:


> View attachment 157624
> After many tries, here is the hatted pupper ;v;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



That is PERFECT!  Thank you so much.


----------



## ZekkoXCX (Dec 3, 2015)

Hello!
I'm a BIG fail for PS :_: so can someone make me a christmas design?
Thank you! nwn


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Dec 3, 2015)

StarryWolf said:


> Wait.. Is that rue?



Yeah it is XD


----------



## milkyi (Dec 3, 2015)

Nvm this post. c':


----------



## SockHead (Dec 4, 2015)

im lazy and am using the one from last year so all of u can DEAL WITH IT

also merry christmas


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2015)

it's fckn lit


----------



## The Hidden Owl (Dec 4, 2015)

ye

if anyone needs halp lemme know


----------



## Princess (Dec 4, 2015)

Everyone's getting into the spirit yayay <3


----------



## Javocado (Dec 4, 2015)

Princess said:


> Everyone's getting into the spirit yayay <3



Not u tho lol rip


----------



## Alienfish (Dec 4, 2015)

SockHead said:


> im lazy and am using the one from last year so all of u can DEAL WITH IT
> 
> also merry christmas



its still freaking epic so ya +1


----------



## gingerbread (Dec 4, 2015)

can someone make my avatar festive?  thankss


----------



## Princess (Dec 6, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Not u tho lol rip



It's tradition that I join in later


----------



## Ellaofdarkview (Dec 6, 2015)

This should be interesting. Photoshop a santa hat onto Tangy pls


----------



## ObeseMudkipz (Dec 6, 2015)

If anyone wants to do mine go ahead


----------



## Princess (Dec 24, 2015)

TOMORROW IS PALLYMAS GET YOUR HATS ON


----------



## Aerious (Dec 24, 2015)

Princess said:


> TOMORROW IS PALLYMAS GET YOUR HATS ON


blow me the **** out &#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56384;&#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56384;&#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56384;&#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56384; birthday **** bday **** &#55356;&#57218; thats &#55356;&#57217; some birth&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218; **** right &#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218; th&#55356;&#57218;here&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218; right &#55356;&#57217; there &#55356;&#57217;&#55356;&#57217; if i do ƽaү so my selｆ&#55356;&#57323; i say so &#55356;&#57323; thats what im talking about right there right there (chorus: ʳᶦᵍʰᵗ ᵗʰᵉʳᵉ) mMMMMᎷМ &#55356;&#57323; &#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;НO0ОଠＯOOＯOОଠଠOoooᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒᵒ &#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57323;&#55356;&#57218;&#55357;&#56384;&#55357;&#56384;&#55356;&#57218;&#55356;&#57218; birthday ****


----------



## King Dorado (Dec 25, 2015)

Kung-Fu Master got that Santa-style technique down!


----------



## Goth (Dec 28, 2015)

Pallymas is over riperoni


----------

